# Wanted NOS Engine Mounts



## Schwinncoll (Nov 4, 2014)

if at all possible or reproduction.  Also anyone have a NOS or reproduction sheeve?  And a NOS or reproduction PRIMER belt guard?


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 4, 2014)

Memory Lane Classics is your best place to find the parts you are looking for.


----------



## Schwinncoll (Nov 16, 2014)

No, no they are not.  Memory Lane doesn't have that belt guard.  I found all the parts I am looking for by picking up a part on ebay and the seller has a stash of Whizzer parts.


----------

